# EOS 7D and used FD Lenses for telephoto, Tripod



## kravi_india (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi, 

I am a newbie to this forum.

Just purchased an EOS-7D with 24-105 f4L and 50 f1.8 II and have almost gone broke!! Been using the Canon G5 for the past 6 years covering weddings, family folks, general outdoor and moved to D-SLR just couple of months ago.

Please help on the following:

1. Is it recommended to attach a used FD lens (with help of a converter that includes a correction lens) for telephoto purposes? I am planning to save up for the 70-200 L and purchase next year. This telephoto is for general shooting. say a 100-300 focal length... Not sure how good is the Canon 100-300mm telephoto? This lens is slightly old. Any suggestions from TAMRON?
any suggestions on used Canon lenses and where to get them from ? I know Adorama is one of the sites...

2. Has anyone used a Velbon Tripod? If yes, what would be the suggestion for this camera? My understanding is that the Tripod should be capable of a 3-4 kg load for a decent telephoto lens.

My gear is as follows:
Canon 7D
24-105 L with 77mm filters
50 1.8 II with filters
Canon 430 exII

thanks,
Ravi


----------



## Garbz (Sep 18, 2010)

1. Naturally it's not recommended. It is recommended that you go out and spend money on a 70-200 L  That said with the appropriate adapter you can use FD lenses. As you noted already you have a correction element in there. Don't expect fantastic quality, especially from a camera with a high mpx count like the 7D. 

2. Velbon is generally quite a capable manufacturer. I still have and use a Velbon tripod from the 1970s. The way you should understand it is to follow the manufacturer recommendations. Take your gear and put it on scales. I highly doubt you need 4kg on your 7D unless you're planning on getting a 300mm f/2.8 and a battery grip + flash to go with your camera. One thing you have to remember the sturdier the tripod the more it often weighs, and the more it weighs the more it spends at home in the cupboard.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Sep 18, 2010)

If you want to spend about half the money ($800) I would look into Sigma's 70-200mm 1:2.8 II Macro HSM.  I use it on my 7D and am very satisfied.
It's a great, sharp lens and I'm very impressed by it's capabilities.
Having said that it's also important to know that i've never shot with any L series lens, but IMO it provides all the "pop" you could want, and I can't imagine that there would be a lens with the same specs that's worth twice the price.

Hope that helps.. I can also shoot some test shots for you if you'd like.  Just PM me with your request - portraits (amazing), scenery, etc etc.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooh and if you have craigslist over in India (probably not, but hey) you can probably find someone who is desperate to sell and will take a huge hit on whatever you buy from them if you use your negotiating powers.


----------



## kravi_india (Sep 18, 2010)

Garbz said:


> 1. Naturally it's not recommended. It is recommended that you go out and spend money on a 70-200 L  That said with the appropriate adapter you can use FD lenses. As you noted already you have a correction element in there. Don't expect fantastic quality, especially from a camera with a high mpx count like the 7D.
> 
> 2. Velbon is generally quite a capable manufacturer. I still have and use a Velbon tripod from the 1970s. The way you should understand it is to follow the manufacturer recommendations. Take your gear and put it on scales. I highly doubt you need 4kg on your 7D unless you're planning on getting a 300mm f/2.8 and a battery grip + flash to go with your camera. One thing you have to remember the sturdier the tripod the more it often weighs, and the more it weighs the more it spends at home in the cupboard.


Hi,

I just wanted to try low cost FD for starters... Not very particular about quality, but just for learning and experimenting!!

As for the Tripod weight, the camera+lens is already 1.7 with flash (430exii) it weighs 2 kgs. so I thought a little head room is better. I will check for a basic model Velbon. I may go in for the grip a little later... 

thanks for taking time out to post a reply.


----------



## kravi_india (Sep 18, 2010)

dcmoody23 said:


> If you want to spend about half the money ($800) I would look into Sigma's 70-200mm 1:2.8 II Macro HSM.  I use it on my 7D and am very satisfied.
> It's a great, sharp lens and I'm very impressed by it's capabilities.
> Having said that it's also important to know that i've never shot with any L series lens, but IMO it provides all the "pop" you could want, and I can't imagine that there would be a lens with the same specs that's worth twice the price.
> 
> Hope that helps.. I can also shoot some test shots for you if you'd like.  Just PM me with your request - portraits (amazing), scenery, etc etc.


Hi,

Yes I did check craigslist for my city.  But there were no sellers for used lenses. At present I do not have the $$$ to spend on such a high-end lens. thanks for the info on this lens. Yes I will surely request for some sample shots if I decide to go with this lens ($$$ is the limiting factor for now). thanks for willing to share sample shots and taking time out to reply.,


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2010)

FD lenses + glass element converter + 7D = absolute garbage image quality.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 18, 2010)

Indeed just remember the high megapixel count on the 7D is completely working against you here.


----------



## kravi_india (Sep 18, 2010)

ok guys. I take your word for it. Let me drop the FD lens idea and save up for the 70-200 L glass for next year. For now, I will do my experimenting with my general purpose 24-105/ thanks guys.


----------

